# Some Arabian goat's breeds ....(( Salalah goat's )) Oman



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 7, 2018)

The Omani goat in Salalah province is characterized by its small height, light hair, and many colors.
It is also used to produce milk and meat in a small way for small sizes.
And it bears the warm atmosphere in the Arabian Gulf in general ..

And this is some pictures and not all the colors are there ....





 



 



 



 

I hope the simple subject you like and the pictures too ....


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 7, 2018)

I really like the look of this goat.  They remind me of a longer, regal Nigerian dwarf goat.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow!  Love them!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh my! The colors! I love their spotted colors. They are so pretty. They remind me Texas Longhorn cattle.

Not my Longhorns, took pictures off the internet to show you. I had a Longhorn red speckled bull once, but he jumped fences and would not stay in. So I sold him.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2018)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> The Omani goat in Salalah province is characterized by its small height, light hair, and many colors.
> It is also used to produce milk and meat in a small way for small sizes.
> And it bears the warm atmosphere in the Arabian Gulf in general ..
> 
> ...



I love love love these goats!  I have seen someone on one of our FB groups posting pics of this breed. 
This is a breed I would absolutely LOVE to own. At least I think so. LOL

Are they popular? Less common?


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 8, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I really like the look of this goat.  They remind me of a longer, regal Nigerian dwarf goat.



Yes it is true that its likeness is a little bit


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 8, 2018)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Wow!  Love them!



yes , me to


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 8, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Oh my! The colors! I love their spotted colors. They are so pretty. They remind me Texas Longhorn cattle.
> 
> Not my Longhorns, took pictures off the internet to show you. I had a Longhorn red speckled bull once, but he jumped fences and would not stay in. So I sold him.






Yes they are beautiful colors and there are other colors sweeter than this too, but the difference in size,
I love these cows but none of them are in the Arabian Gulf and I have not seen them in the Middle East, how beautiful they are


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 8, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> I love love love these goats!  I have seen someone on one of our FB groups posting pics of this breed.
> This is a breed I would absolutely LOVE to own. At least I think so. LOL
> 
> Are they popular? Less common?




Yes, it is considered semi-popular in the Arabian Gulf, especially in the UAE, Oman and Kuwait.
It has many names and many productions of multiple colors


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 9, 2018)

Beautiful goats!


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Goat Whisperer 

thank you >>>


----------

